# Multi-Stop Timesaver Tool



## twinsteer2000 (Dec 10, 2007)

Bought large lot of tools and sharpeners and found this jig/clamp in one of the boxes. Well-made, but darned if I know specifically what it is used for. Has anyone heard of one of these jigs?


----------



## evapman (Mar 1, 2007)

how about a picture? :icon_smile:


----------

